# Laser Sights for 85 Combat??



## ZZ55 (Jul 22, 2010)

I keep checking from time to time to see if anyone manufacturer makes a laser sight for the 85 Combat. I realize that since the 85 is ambi it's turned out to be difficult to come up with a workable sight that can function around the thumb safety on it's right side (grip laser). The other problem is that there is no accessory rail on the 85 combat. 

My question is: Does anyone know if one of the rear mounted (in the slide dovetail) models that LaserLyte makes would fit into the dovetail of the 85 combat without too much machine work?

Thanks in advance for any info.

ZZ


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

If you contact Angus Hobdell of Ghost Products, they can remove the right side safety and install a Crimson Trace, I believe.CZ Custom Shop


----------



## CoolStoryBro (Dec 16, 2011)

*any word on laser sight for CZ 85 or 85 Combat?*

hello -

I was wondering if you or anyone knows of a good laser sight compatible with the CZ 85b.

Thanks,
CSB


----------



## czrami (Aug 27, 2009)

Yes, CZ-USA put a disc in my 75B Stainless so I could add the CT laser grip.



















KEV


----------



## lasersights (Mar 8, 2012)

*Laser sights for handguns*

Hi friends,

I would recommend lasersightsforhandguns.com is the right place to purchase online laser sights handguns, revolvers and pistols.


----------

